

I turned my old iPad into the ultimate digital picture frame - claylikethemud
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1036050554/iframe-turns-ipad-into-the-ultimate-digital-pictur

======
pflats
A company already makes these at <http://www.theipadframe.com/> . My wife got
me one for Valentine's Day; we keep it in the living room to charge the iPad
when we're not using it on the couch. I love it; it's a nice way to give the
iPad a home without it just laying around on a table or having an empty dock
hang around most of the time.

The difference seems to be the one I have is easier to load/unload (just
slides in/out), not matted but has a thicker border, and uses an acrylic peg
or two to stand it up instead of the wood piece. Also, it doesn't look like
the iFrame can be in portrait mode, and the one I have didn't come with a wall
wart.

Oh, and this one has a tiny brass peg that presses the home button for you, if
you ever need to hit it. And it's a bit more expensive - I never actually saw
the price until now.

I think I prefer the style with the matting, but I think, in the end, I'd
prefer the ease of use (no clips) of the one I have.

------
kennywinker
Hard to get excited about this... all I can read is "I made my 2-year old $500
device heavier and less portable".

~~~
polemic
Or - how to re-purpose old hardware?

~~~
panacea
Exactly. Apple should love this. I'm sure there are many people with the
original iPad thinking 'I want the new iPad but the old one still works fine.
It would be wasteful to get the new one.' This potentially solves that
dilemma.

------
woodall
An app needs to be sold(given away via coupon) with this for it to be worth
very much. I haven't/can't develop for iSeries devices, but have seen it
possible to start severs where users can view video streams or upload files.

So, have the app connect to the iFrame server. Find out the internal IP(sent
via query, idk) then start the server. Give the user a
webspace(iframe.com/username). Now the user can log into their frame remotely
and view their camera, change photos, upload content, ssh, whatever AND you
could still sell the app. Still not worth a couple $100, but there needs to be
some more value added here I think.

------
mcav
The 4-inch frame around the edges makes it look like one of those mediocre
VGA-resolution displays they have available now.

------
lzy
Do you really need $50k for this project to come to fruition? Not being
snarky, just curious.

~~~
newman314
Doubtful. The materials are not that expensive and it would appear to be a
sizable markup. Just my $0.02.

------
jakejake
The title makes it sound like that useless old iPad was rescued from the
garbage bin and given a new purpose in life. My wife has a first gen iPad and
aside from being a little slower than the new one it's still a great little
tablet.

------
willmears
TheiPadFrame are having a Sale. Just bought one for $84.95 Can't wait to get
it, my friend has one docked on the wall and loves it.
<http://www.theipadframe.com>

~~~
joshu
Nice try, TheipadFrame People.

------
nixarn
I don't get why ppl even have these photo frames. To me it seems like a
ridiculous waste of energy.

------
iammart
I thought the iPad 1 in iOS5 removed functionality for multi-touch gestures?

------
gtb
First world problems ...

------
drivebyacct2
Seems like an expensive solution... silly anecdote I feel like sharing ahead:
4 years ago as a senior in highschool, I built a wireless digital picture
frame using a laptop purchased for $90, a customized frugal distribution of
linux on a CF->IDE adapter and a friend's wifi dongle. A bit (heh) thicker
than this (used a lightbox and just put the border piece at the front of the
box) and a less pixel-dense screen, but otherwise comparable. Told my father
to put pictures in a folder that was shared via Samba and they magically
appear and rotate on the picture frame. It's still running, though I had to
edit the wireless key on it once (fortunately I was forward thinking enough to
create a separate FAT partition where my config files are read from). Somehow
feels a bit techier/satisfying than throwing a $500 iPad in a frame.

